# in the UK, a tad overweight, must I worry?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all -

We are now in the UK.

Our motorhome is still about 100kg overweight. It is going to be difficult giving up that last bit of weight, as we've already dumped water and non-essentials.

I've read that 5% over is OK. https://www.gov.uk/roadside-vehicle-checks-for-commercial-drivers/fixed-penalties lists penalties as being over 5%

However, if you are < 5% over, will they require that we dump those 5% before we proceed? Because that would be painful and maybe illegal. We have a lead acid battery weighing in at 31 kg. Also a pair of bikes and a slightly overweight bike rack that we'd prefer to sell first.

Thank you-
Matt


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is not safe to drive if you are overweight - that would be the view of the police if you were stopped and it is difficult to argue with it, partly because if you are overweight your insurance company may well wriggle out of a claim as you have not complied with roadworthiness.

You cannot expect anyone on here to condone travelling in such a condition since if they did they might be accused of conspiring to help you break the law..... OK that is an extreme view but......

You have emptied the fresh and the waste water and emptied the toilet cassette and the flushing water? They are the easiest things to remove, but after that in order to comply you would have to remove other items, are you sat on a weighbridge somewhere in the UK so that you can check?

All weighbridges will read slightly differently, so checking is essential, I am sorry that this may not make the decision for you - in the end it is your licence and I believe that it is an "absolute offence".

http://www.kent.police.uk/about_us/policies/p/documents/P07a_advicesheet.pdf

more discussions from another forum here;

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/Motorhomes/Motorhome-Matters/Overweight-/19967/

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If you had an accident (say that killed or seriously injured someone) what would the insurance company and the Police have to say if you were found to be running the vehicle in an overweight state?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

If the van does not *look* overloaded then IMHO it is very unlikely that you will be stopped and checked.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

nafricasurfer said:


> Hi all -
> 
> We are now in the UK.
> 
> ...


Matt
Which MH do you have maybe someone with the same could help reading the posts on here pleased I took mine came in at 30Kg overweight (about the same has me)so piece of mind


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

YES you may not be prosecuted but you wont be allowed to move until you comply with your weight limit, its unlikely you will be weighed, however only you can decide whether your bothered, all will be well Unless something happens then you,ll be in bother.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Don't be surprised if you have a bump and find your insurance cover withdrawn and a prosecution for no insurance pending, as well as overloading, especially with the evidence you are providing!

Worth the cost of re-plating/modifications for peace of mind.

R :roll: ger


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If I were you I'd worry more about crossing the street. Enjoy life, such caution is for old age :wink:  

Dick


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> If I were you I'd worry more about crossing the street. Enjoy life, such caution is for old age :wink:
> 
> Dick


Yes Matt, take Dick's and HarleyDave's advice. And whilst you are at it, ditch your insurance cover, because how many of those who drive without it ever get stopped.

Your choice mate, I hope it never comes to the crunch!

Roger


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

We are in a 23 foot motorhome with bicycles on the back. I suppose this, by itself is enough of a reason to be pulled by Vosa?

Has anyone had experience of or heard first hand from someone else who was pulled by Vosa?

I feel safe driving this MH -- having driven the past few weeks across Europe with it. It has great braking and accelerating capabilities. The van was originally rated at 3850 in Germany. In any case.. this is not the direction of the thread I'd like to take. 

I've contacted Vosa, but their official line is not 1 kg over 3500. I feel like it's time to sell the van, only 1 month in. Feeling very down about this.

Matt


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

And by the way, the camper is registered in Hungary. They do not re-plate. Up **** creek it seems.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear this latest news Matt.

Did I read on one of your posts that you are unable to drive anything bigger than 3500KG? If that is not the case can you not re-register it in the UK and have it replated to 3850KG again?

Clearly its safe enough at that weight if its been plated so in the past but not legal sadly.


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

In the US we can drive something massive. Here, it seems that translates to 3500kg.

Here most big campers are driven by older people who have licenses that allow them for higher weight.

In Hungary, the car cannot go above 3500. 

It seems we fell through the cracks the wrong way.

I just paid about 800 pounds to register in Hungary. Low annual costs there. I might consider registering here -- but I'm American & I can't. My girlfriend might, but that would involve renting a house for a while. Money, time, and more money. Then go for a course. Then get re-plated. We'd like to do this sometime this year, frankly.

It seems that I must either 

1. cross my fingers that I'm not stopped. Drive mostly at night? Be ready to offload batteries and bikes if stopped. Never have much water in the system & dump the waste daily or every 2 days tops. 

2. go high tech & replace all lead acid batteries with a fairly expensive, and rather untested lithium ion battery. Either buy lighter bikes or be ready to offload the ones we have. We might just slip in under 3500 then. 

or 3. sell the camper, start over from 0. Pretty much give up on the whole camper 

4. skip travel in the UK & head to Ireland straight away. I'm not sure how strict the French or Spanish are. (future destinations) We had no trouble in Germany, NL, or Belgium. 

5. If stopped, can we say that I am a hitchhiker? I'd hop on a bike & pedal off. Weight problem solved. I'm not the registered owner of the car, my girlfriend is. Not really an option as she doesn't know how to drive the camper & does not want to learn in the UK -- opposite side. Though she could also say she had been drinking a bit & needed the assistance of a company that drives people & cars back from the pub.

Matt


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Please dont feel down.  

Yes there is a problem but you will be able to fix this when you get it home. Meanwhile a bit overweight... Well, I would not do it and most guys on here would not. BUT. The chances of being stopped are very slim. The chances of being in a bump or worse are more IMHO and indeed are more of an issue than being stopped. If it is found that any accident was caused by the vehicle being overweight then you are in trouble. 

So if you are carrying on, and you have made it across Europe, then be extra extra careful. 

Can't you have someone meet you and unload the extra weight before carrying on? Would that be a solution for you? 

All the very best... Most of the guys above have given you very good advice but remember. Everybody's risk assessment will be different.

Take care...

Alex B .... 8)


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Bloody hell Matt you sound like a pensioner! You are on the adventure of your life and you are worried about less than a couple of hundredweight.  Go for it!

Dick


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

nafricasurfer said:


> We are in a 23 foot motorhome with bicycles on the back. I suppose this, by itself is enough of a reason to be pulled by Vosa?
> 
> Has anyone had experience of or heard first hand from someone else who was pulled by Vosa?
> 
> ...


Why? You can get the motorhome uprated - see here:

http://www.svtech.co.uk/motorhomes.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I know exactly what Dick is saying, I also strongly suspect that many, if not most, of us have been overweight by considerably more than 100kg at times.......

When you get the chance, go through the MH and see what you can remove and really do not need e.g. iron? ironing board? lots of books? several extension leads? spare blankets/pillows etc.....

You may well find that you can get down to the desired weight by such actions. The chances of being stopped are IMO fairly small.......

but it is illegal and could invalidate your insurance cover.....

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think you are worrying more than you need to, although I do have sympathy for your concerns. First you are most unlikely to get pulled over to be weighed. Presuming there is nothing wrong with your suspension then an extra 100kg is not going to affect the look of the van. Secondly if you are pulled over, you are less than 3% overweight and have hardly committed the crime of the century! You will get a lecture and will probably have to offload something. My view would be to cross that bridge if it happens. 

As for insurance and potential "criminal" implications, I think some people are being a little dramatic. As you know (and can presumably prove) your van has previously been certified at a higher weight. It is therefore safe for the van to be loaded to 3,850kgs and so I think it most unlikely that the police or an insurance company could argue successfully that your van was unsafe because it was loaded to 3,600kgs. 

Therefore relax and enjoy your travels!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Matt...What about renting a self-storage room somewhere near a ferry port or on your route back to your UK exit point, and, as Dave suggests above, be ruthless in your pruning of the contents of the van. I'm sure you could bring it down below the 3500 limit if you do. A search online should find plenty of places and they are not extortionately expensive and there are hundreds of them.

eg:http://www.bigyellow.co.uk/

You can collect your stuff on the way home then.

As others have said, if you look "normal" then you are very unlikely to be checked but, it does happen and you are not going to enjoy yourselves if you are worried.

G


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

How much fuel do you carry?
How much/ many gas bottles
This happened to us and we virtually stripped the van a nod couldn't get below 3500 in a similar sized van.
The bikes Nd rack were probably the issue but we were nor willing to part with them so we updated via svtec.
We both have Cat c on our licences but sadly son I law cannot now drive van.
Sorry mare it's Hobson's choice take the risk or do something drastic
You might be able to find someone to store some of your tackle if you can offload anything to reduce.
Good luck
Margaret


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Did you loose the spare wheel Matt? Bet they weigh a lot.

If you have a heavy jack you may as well dump that if you loose the spare as your calling the AA Anyway if you get a puncture.

Is there a tow bar on the back? Thats another 20-30KG. Get rid of it.

That should do it.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Barry, you beat me to with your suggestion - I had been reading through Matt's posts to see if there was a photo of his van. If it has got a towbar, it's removal could shed a lot more than what you quoted. When I took mine off, it weighed 65kg! Agree with you over the jack and spare wheel, although a compromise would be to just take the tyre (ditch the very heavy steel rim) and get the tyre fitted (when needed) to the rim with the flat tyre.

DavidL


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

think twice about ditching the spare wheel I had a national breakdown service out two weeks ago for a blowout and the first thing they asked "have you a spare wheel" he told me the policy now is "no spare sorry your on your own" they might recover you to a safe place but said they will not remove your wheel and take it away to get a tyre fitted.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good point Sideways. might be worth checking with your breakdown company Matt. Im sure I read somewhere that some motorhomes dont now have spare wheels or did I dream it? :? 

Even so. Far better to be legal weight wise and it looks like Matt has to take some drastic measures.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

prof20 said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > If I were you I'd worry more about crossing the street. Enjoy life, such caution is for old age :wink:
> ...


Sigh - I just knew someone would bite

Roger - I did not offer any advice - I made a comment.

There's a difference.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I don't see why you cannot get it re-plated in the UK, I know you wouldn't be able to get the Hungarian registration document changed but as far as I know this is only the revenue weight on this and the weight used if you were stopped and weighed would be the one on the vehicle plate.
A lot of vehicle in the UK don't show the plated weight on the V5 (registration document) as the DVLA are rubbish.
I can assure you if stopped the police or vosa officer will look at the plate on your MH to compare with the actual weight.

James


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Need you worry about being overweight?

There are hundreds of motorhomes running overweight because the owners never give it a thought. Some will be much worse than you but that does not excuse knowingly being illegal. If you can get it down a bit more I would stop worrying. If you get pulled over, call a taxi for one of you and meet up round the corner. :wink:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

No mate you carry on disregarding any rules and regulations you don't like the look of! I mean they seem only to be there to get in the way of you and your family having a good time. I don't suppose the police, law makers, road safety campaigners, legally driving vehicle owners and insurance companies all over the continent off Europe ever gave a single thought to the issues and problems they might cause a single American traveller. Selfish batsards.

No mate you carry on and let's hope you don't get hassled and inconvenienced by anyone being stupid enough to get killed or maimed by your illegal vehicle.

Why not save more weight by dumping the tax disc, seat belts, lights and any air bags that someone thought to add. Chances are you won't need them!

:evil:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A bit harsh!

I think Matt is hoping to find a solution and has at least gone and got it weighed and is trying to do something about. I suspect the majority of MH's dont bother even checking!

JP I Think Matts other issue is he is American and cannot drive more than 3500KG over here so replating would make the van legal but not him to drive it.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Matt,
It might be worth looking to see what weight saving could be achieved by replacing the steel wheels with alloys. This wouldn't be a cheap option, but if you are happy with the van (other than the weight issue) then it would be a lot cheaper than selling the van and getting a replacement. Similarly with lightweight gas bottles (refillable aluminium or BP gaslight). Bikes can vary a lot in weight, and when held on a rack a long way behind the back wheels, can make a big difference. Every little bit helps.

DavidL,


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

dalspa said:


> Matt,
> It might be worth looking to see what weight saving could be achieved by replacing the steel wheels with alloys. This wouldn't be a cheap option, but if you are happy with the van (other than the weight issue) then it would be a lot cheaper than selling the van and getting a replacement. Similarly with lightweight gas bottles (refillable aluminium or BP gaslight). Bikes can vary a lot in weight, and when held on a rack a long way behind the back wheels, can make a big difference. Every little bit helps.
> 
> DavidL,


Unless you go for very expensive competition magnesium wheels then there is very little difference in weight between alloy and steel rims and bikes weigh the same even if the rack were 20 ft away from the back.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

I recently seen a Police Volvo estate on the M4 with an alarming tail down attitude!. Which made me wonder if they are driven over weigh bridges at the start of their shifts/patrol to make sure they are legal or are they assumed to be within limits when they leave their depot!!


Answers on a postcard
Martin


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Matt

No-one else seems to have said the obvious first thing - Welcome to the UK  

There's a lot of well meant advice and comment on here but many seem to be ignoring the two basic points most pertinent to the situation; you are a US citizen with a USA licence and you are driving a Hungarian registered and insured vehicle. Clearly you are a responsibly minded guy who has no wish to be a lawbreaker but you find yourself in a difficult position for the sake of a couple of hundred pounds. If I were you I would go on your way to enjoy your vacation of a lifetime and not lose sleep over a weight problem. In the unlikely event of being checked plead ignorance to the actual weight and say sorry, won't do it again! Forget replating or re-registering the van and just enjoy your time in Europe so you will have some good stories for the grandchildren in 30 years from now 
:wink: 

Alan


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

> No mate you carry on disregarding any rules and regulations you don't like the look of! I mean they seem only to be there to get in the way of you and your family having a good time. I don't suppose the police, law makers, road safety campaigners, legally driving vehicle owners and insurance companies all over the continent off Europe ever gave a single thought to the issues and problems they might cause a single American traveller. Selfish batsards.
> 
> No mate you carry on and let's hope you don't get hassled and inconvenienced by anyone being stupid enough to get killed or maimed by your illegal vehicle.
> 
> Why not save more weight by dumping the tax disc, seat belts, lights and any air bags that someone thought to add. Chances are you won't need them!


If you had read the whole thread (which I presume you haven't) you would have seen that the OP said at one point "I feel like it's time to sell the van, only 1 month in. Feeling very down about this." This is hardly the comment of someone who is adopting the sort of cavalier attitude that you seem to be accusing him off. There are thousands of motorhomers in this country who drive overweight vehicles who have never given it a second thought - indeed they have probably never bothered to weigh their vans. The OP has shown a genuine concern about the matter and has striven to find ways to comply with the law. I think you should reserve your sarcasm for those who genuinely deserve it - which in my opinion, the OP does not.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > A bit harsh!
> ...


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> > No mate you carry on disregarding any rules and regulations you don't like the look of! I mean they seem only to be there to get in the way of you and your family having a good time. I don't suppose the police, law makers, road safety campaigners, legally driving vehicle owners and insurance companies all over the continent off Europe ever gave a single thought to the issues and problems they might cause a single American traveller. Selfish batsards.
> >
> > No mate you carry on and let's hope you don't get hassled and inconvenienced by anyone being stupid enough to get killed or maimed by your illegal vehicle.
> >
> ...


I may be wrong but I have a feeling the reply was aimed more at the posters who seem to be condoning running the Motorhome overweight rather than at the OP?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Checking on the Government website for overseas drivers in the UK:

"You can drive any small vehicle (eg car or motorcycle) listed on your full and valid licence for 12 months from when you last entered Great Britain (GB)

If you've got a bus or lorry licence you can only drive buses or lorries that are registered outside Great Britain if you've actually driven the vehicle into Great Britain yourself."

That strikes me as a further limitation as a 3500kg vehicle isn't a 'small car'.

https://www.gov.uk/driving-nongb-licence

Peter


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

colpot said:


> peribro said:
> 
> 
> > > No mate you carry on disregarding any rules and regulations you don't like the look of! I mean they seem only to be there to get in the way of you and your family having a good time. I don't suppose the police, law makers, road safety campaigners, legally driving vehicle owners and insurance companies all over the continent off Europe ever gave a single thought to the issues and problems they might cause a single American traveller. Selfish batsards.
> ...


It was aimed at all those who seem to think that if they have a particular need to ignore a rule or law then it's ok. You see it all the time. Driving whilst using their phone, speeding, parking wherever they like, driving over weight, throwing litter out of their windows, not wearing a seatbelt, right down to pitching up on sites before 12 or arriving late at night.

These people seem to have little consideration for others and just assume everyone else is fine with them not having the common decency to follow the rules. Some people post on here some quite offensive stuff, (in my eyes), about immigrants and other people who come to this country and expect us to bend to their particular customs, yet those same people see little wrong when others do the same.

In the case of the OP, I agree he has at least attempted to conform and does at least show some contrition about it. But perhaps if he'd done some basic research before arriving in Europe he might not be in this position now. The fact he didn't and is, doesn't, in my opinion, then exempt him from having to comply with our laws, however sad that is for him and his family. Harsh? yes, but then life is sometimes.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Annsman said:


> In the case of the OP, I agree he has at least attempted to conform and does at least show some contrition about it. But perhaps if he'd done some basic research before arriving in Europe he might not be in this position now. The fact he didn't and is, doesn't, in my opinion, then exempt him from having to comply with our laws, however sad that is for him and his family. Harsh? yes, but then life is sometimes.


I feel sorry for OP too but I wonder what would happen if the boot was on the other foot? How sympathetic would American authorities be to someone arriving and declaring that they were "unaware" of the laws of their beloved land?

We have had a few UK citizens threatened with deportation because they broke US laws whilst being in the UK! Poor Nigella was refused permission to fly because she admitted to taking drugs (but wasn't charged by police): OK, she has now been told her visa will be "expedited".

Perhaps OP is imagining "we" play by the same sort of rules and is envisaging 10y detention in HMP, with daily water-boarding, whereas he would prefer a week in sunny Cornwall and Atlantic surfing. :lol:

The vehicle is probably "safe" if it has been downrated. But the law is the law and perhaps the best advice is to sell the bikes and get the girlfriend a small moped/ train ticket? - Gordon


----------

